# Help started bleeding 6 days before FET



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I would appreciate any help with this. I have been taking progynova in preparation for a FET abroad and now have started to bleed. I have been told that the cycle will have to be cancelled if it doesn't stop.   

Has this happened to anyone else? Is there anything that will stop it? 
Any help gratefully received.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Marta, 

Sorry just noticed this post and am probably too late to post but wanted to say I hope the bleeding stopped and your cycle could go ahead, 

If it didn't sending you a   and hoping next one goes better, I guess you need the lining in a stable condition,

Livity


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Marta

Probably a bit too late for you, but this happened to me also. The doctors seemed as perplexed by it as I was.   


I dont normally have my own cycles, so the best explanation that they could manage was that my body felt like the lining was not thickening at a fast enough rate or that I didnt have enough hormones to have a viable cycle, so my body (in its infinite wisdom!) decided to push the stop button. 

My lining went from 5.6mm down to 4.5mm after the bleed and then worked its way back up (we just carried straight on through with the progynova plus an estradiol patch) to 6.9mm. I never get great linings, but had the FET and then BFN   

Hope this helps a little
aissha


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi again

Livity thank you for your reply and good to see you are doing so well with your pg. I'm sure I 'met' you on another thread, did you go to Czech Republic?

Aissha sorry to here about your BFP. It's never any fun to go through so much for that!

I had to cancel the cycle because of the bleeding. My transfer was due for day 19 or 20, which should have been the 30th of November or 1st of December. 21 days later there is still no sign of AF, so this is a record 41 day cycle!
I usually have 26/7 day cycles, but since starting AC I have had a few irregular cycles, but this is just endless. 
Has anyone else waiting a long time for AF after a cancelled FET?
Thank you for your support, you are all great!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Marta, 

So sorry you had to cancel your cycle here's lots of    for success in 2011,

I was treated in London- so no Czech link- mystery! 

Hope you have a good Christmas

Livity


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you Livity, I will need all the well wishes I can get!   
I have realised you are a moderator, so have probably seen your name on various threads, that must be why I 'recognised' you.


----------

